# New Construction Summer 08



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Here are a few pictures of this summer's new construction project.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

A couple more


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice pad!!! :thumbsup:

Probably just some guys "summer home".


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Dean

Very nice work. Did you do the stair parts?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Yep. Stairs spray stained and glazed.

It is still for sale. The builder built it as a spec and had a cash buyer early on, but that fell through. Any one looking for a summer cottage?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I dont remember seeing these pictures on your website. You should get them up there!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

That's one hell of a spec home!!!! Sweet looking work Dean!!!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

That looks great. How many man hrs do you got in that house?


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Looks great! :thumbup:

One thing I notice that I like is the fact they centered the tile with the tub & worked it out. Annoys the crap out of me when it's not for some reason, which is often. :yes:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I would have to look it up. An insane amount though, a lot of stacked trades on that job.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Beatiful home and great job Dean. That stair case looks really great.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Very cool, is it on the lake? or closer to GR?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

2 things, okay 3.

Awesome job.. superb!

I would change that tub for a whirlpool or some massage type.. cause if I had that kind of money... yeeeeeaaaaah.

Didn't see a recepticle on that island









Sorry the electrical classes I have been taking have me noticing stuff  I know only 2 sides are showing.. nevermind..









:thumbsup: awesome stuff man, truly beautiful house!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

nEighter said:


> Didn't see a recepticle on that island
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you look closer, you will see two light colored receptacles on the island in the stone work.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> Very cool, is it on the lake? or closer to GR?


It is right on Spring Lake by Grand Haven MI, not on the big lake. But Spring Lake has direct access to Lake Michigan (mouth of Grand River).


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

DeanV said:


> If you look closer, you will see two light colored receptacles on the island in the stone work.



:thumbsup: good eye! Better than mine! :whistling2:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> It is right on Spring Lake by Grand Haven MI, not on the big lake. But Spring Lake has direct access to Lake Michigan (mouth of Grand River).


indeed nice lake i have stayed at the Holiday Inn that is on Spring Lake maybe I will keep an eye out for next time I am there... 

Grand Haven nice town... We spend a lot of summer weekends in South Haven mostly but do venture up to Douglas, Holland or Grand Haven from time to time...


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

WOW!

Fantastic work! Fantastic house!:thumbsup::notworthy:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for the good feedback guys. That is probably the fanciest new construction home I have done so far (one other was close, but also bigger also than this one). This one is around 5,200 sq. ft.


----------

